# Campers



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Just wondering if there any guy's and gals that do it old style. Just a plain ole camper shell, make shift bed. 

I'm looking for one for my truck so that my daughter an I can get down to Rollover pass this fall. Stay the night, get some fishing in, and just spend some really good father daughter bonding time. She starts high school this year. 

Pictures are always a plus.


----------

